# First AP Batch



## Jim (May 13, 2008)

This is Mike, son of Jim <----
We have been recovering gold fer a couple months now and this is the first batch of poo foil that came from variuos things in AP.
We also have a cell going strong.
It was 4g when i weighed it but i doubt its even that. 
Just gota hope the cat doesnt try to eat it :shock:


----------



## Noxx (May 13, 2008)

Haha nice


----------



## JustinNH (May 13, 2008)

haha
Thats some expensive cat food


----------



## viacin (Oct 4, 2008)

give the cat some tuna, and yourself a cold one. good job.


----------

